# importing a pulsar



## bodyboarder22 (Feb 8, 2004)

does anyone know the legality of importing a 94 nissan pulsar to the US? its from australia. has anyone ever done this, and what hoops do i need to jump through?


----------



## wez (Aug 30, 2004)

just a thought take a look at any car and all of the things that say D.O.T. approved well on the car you are importing to get it licenced in the u.s. every thing has to be D.O.T. approved down to the tail lights. that could be one hoop to jump also im not sure on this one but the emissions might be diffrent but to just get it here there is companys that will ship the car for you try searching around online....... I know when my uncle moved here from england he brought a bmw that was a classic and he can not drive it on the roads it just sits in his gradge and collects dust...... also maybe talk to moto rx they might be able to help you. good luck let me know if you figure out how to do it (i want a right hand drive hard body)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

There is a dude here in Orlando with a Pulsar GTiR and it's fully street legal. I don't know who he imported it through or how he got approval. I wonder what would happen if you lied and said it was a (U.S. version of the) Nissan Pulsar.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I wonder what would happen if you lied and said it was a (U.S. version of the) Nissan Pulsar.


I have thought about this many times. As dumb as most of the cops around here are, they would probably never know the difference.


----------



## Aussie John (Jan 3, 2005)

you want a right hand drive pulsar in the states?? man, i had enough trouble trying to drive a left hand vehicle in canada a few years back.. yes, aussies are backwards!


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

ive driven RHD vehicles when i worked at the post office, its a real pain in the butt in the Americas.

theres a guy up here in Alaska that has a legal Pulsar GTI-R, another guy has a legal Escort cosworth too.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The right way is to do your research...
http://www.importexporthelp.com/importing-cars.htm
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/
http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/quiktext.htm
http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/other.htm

These should get you started.

Troy


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Up late bored reading threads*

Couldnt you lets say if you bought a nx2000 or any odd ball nissan from the same year as the GTI-R so cop/ins./smog station wouldnt recognize, and maybe even change some lables around and use that info to drive the GTI-R around. Mean while park the usdm vehicle while your playing it off as the Pulsar.If you wrecked it or hit somebody your probably screwed, but if you got pulled over or something you would pass on thru inspection. Just a thought...


----------

